# Kordon Mist air stones, where to get ?



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Been looking for this brand but no luck. All online sources I can find do not ship to Canada. 

Anyone know of a source for these ? I want the fine one only, about six of them, if possible.


----------

